# DS #1181: Hoshigami Remix: Ruining Blue Earth (USA)



## shaunj66 (Jun 28, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1855^^


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 28, 2007)

There RPG geeks, happy now?


----------



## lagman (Jun 28, 2007)

Looks fine, hope it's fun to play.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> Looks fine, hope it's fun to play.


I hope its more fun than the PSX one.


----------



## Retal (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll submit a whoop.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jun 28, 2007)

Sweet ... But I want Fire emblem!


----------



## Rayder (Jun 28, 2007)

Early reports about this game haven't been favorable.


----------



## Jax (Jun 28, 2007)

Is this an adventure RPG like FF, or a dungeon-crawler?


----------



## mikagami (Jun 28, 2007)

FINALLY!  I loved the first game, even though it didn't get great reviews, and I'm sure I'll love this one just as much.  If you want a HARDCORE T-RPG, play this one on hard.

Easy: Easy with Regular Death
Medium: Medium with Perma-Death
Hard: Port of PSX version. [aka insanely hard]

As far as the reviews of the Japanese version go, I don't know why it got such below average scores, especially since it fixed up everything from the PSX version.

Glad this got dumped, Hoshigami FTW.


----------



## larvi (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> Is this an adventure RPG like FF, or a dungeon-crawler?



Neither, it's a srpg like the Fire Emblem games or Final Fantasy Tactics


----------



## Jax (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(larvi @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Jax @ Jun 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this an adventure RPG like FF, or a dungeon-crawler?
> ...



Oh... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The last good adventure RPG for the DS was Magical Starsign.


----------



## immat (Jun 28, 2007)

how how how?!?!


where? where?


----------



## AshuraZro (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(immat @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> how how how?!?!
> 
> 
> where? where?


No. Can. Do!

You are not allowed to post or request roms on the forums so I would suggest you modify your post before a mod comes along and does it for you.


----------



## Evil-XYZ (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(immat @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> how how how?!?!
> 
> 
> where? where?




Store store store.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Evil-XYZ @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> QUOTE(immat @ Jun 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > how how how?!?!
> ...


yup


----------



## jagviper (Jun 28, 2007)

doesn't work on M3 Lite


----------



## gordillo (Jun 28, 2007)

is it turn based, does it relate to Golden Sun ???


----------



## frioniel (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(gordillo @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> is it turn based, does it relate to Golden Sun ???Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you ever played SRPG game? No, it's not.


----------



## StingX (Jun 28, 2007)

*chomps into R4 folder*


----------



## Cronorei (Jun 28, 2007)

What write method should I use for my M3 mini-SD?

I've already done both DMA and normal, trying Safe mode. m3wiki hasn't updated yet last I checked.

And I have 34a firmware

1x DMA + FRW
4X DMA + FRW
4xDMA + trim + FRW
Safe Mode + FRW
Directly Copy + FRW

All failed to play


----------



## Souldragon (Jun 28, 2007)

I would try....
1x with Force R/W
if you get it working then try
1x with Force R/W and soft restart...

I have to wait another hour till I get home and see if my work or not...


----------



## brn (Jun 28, 2007)

YES!!! WHEE!!!! does it have multiplayer?


----------



## jagviper (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(Cronorei @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> What write method should I use for my M3 mini-SD?
> 
> I've already done both DMA and normal, trying Safe mode. m3wiki hasn't updated yet last I checked.
> 
> ...


It is the same error as Sim City, there is no fix for it yet unfortunatly for M3 Lites w/SD


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(immat @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> how how how?!?!
> 
> 
> where? where?


Don't forget there are no stupid questions, just stupid people.


----------



## KirbyPink (Jun 28, 2007)

Not working on Ds-X
The Data could not be accessed.  Please turn off the power and remove the DS card.

Hmmm...Data... *lightblub* 
Maybe adding a save file? 
Can anyone upload one for testing?


----------



## HBK (Jun 28, 2007)

Again?! OMG.


----------



## KirbyPink (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep...again!!!

So, this means 2 things. It requires the original save file to work
OR

The DS-X urgently need to be uptade to allow 2M Flash saves...else...


----------



## HBK (Jun 28, 2007)

I can't believe the team IS SO SLOW. Get a move on!

Nope, it doesn't need the original save 'cos R4 works.


----------



## KirbyPink (Jun 28, 2007)

GRRR!!! Okay, screw it! When my birthday comes around im so getting a R4!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ugh!! >_


----------



## HBK (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(KirbyPink @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> GRRR!!! Okay, screw it! When my birthday comes around im so getting a R4!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm getting one very soon. 

The DS-X is just crap.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 28, 2007)

Works on M3 Simply ?


----------



## makwillownu (Jun 28, 2007)

yep it works on the M3 simply...i like the game so far....


----------



## Mystic-Homer (Jun 28, 2007)

No problems so far... Using M3 DS Simply v1.06.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2007)

It seems to work and save on the Supercard SD with all the usual settings. (*Just in case anyone still uses one*)


----------



## VVoltz (Jun 28, 2007)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH [email protected] NOW I'M PISSED WITH MY DS-X


----------



## ambitous21 (Jun 28, 2007)

rpg games are always welcomed!
hope its good.


----------



## sidneyyoung (Jun 28, 2007)

LOL Supercard slot-2's are owning the competition.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2007)

QUOTE(sidneyyoung @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> LOL Supercard slot-2's are owning the competition.


Yeah. I'm glad I hung onto mine. I thought there would come a time when they would be 'forgotten' about because the majority of people would be using slot 1 devices and play just about anything.


----------



## refugio (Jun 28, 2007)

been waiting forever for this


----------



## phoood (Jun 29, 2007)

The menus are getting a bit to tedious, and some tips are vague (read the manual.. heh).  It's like final fantasy tactics but with 3d environments and the characters are 2d sprites.  Should be fun for awhile.  But can't wait till ff lion wars Jeanne d'Arc is out.

Working on my sc lite.


----------



## MC DUI (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm willing to give this a go, I love SRPG's and I need a handheld fix till Disgaea PSP comes out.


----------



## kemosabe (Jun 29, 2007)

i fuxxin hate his game eve though i played it for about 1 hour
i was in the second mission (windtower or so) and after one hour my main char gets killed, mission over.
and the best thing is i have to start again from the very beginning.
no thanks.
btw the enemy turns are horrible because you cant cancel them
im glad i didnt spend a dime on this crap


----------



## Azngamer15 (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kemosabe @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> i fuxxin hate his game eve though i played it for about 1 hour
> i was in the second mission (windtower or so) and after one hour my main char gets killed, mission over.
> and the best thing is i have to start again from the very beginning.
> no thanks.
> ...



translation: this games hard, wah wah, its stupid i dont wanna play anymore

hahahaha, couldnt resist, thats pretty much the only thing u complained about


----------



## kudaku (Jun 29, 2007)

how is everyone going to understand this?


----------



## cheapassdave (Jun 29, 2007)

trying it right now...hope it's good....


----------



## shadowboy (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(kudaku @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> how is everyone going to understand this?


Because we can read English?


----------



## shado blackstar (Jun 29, 2007)

So how is it so far? Was the audio ect ported over well?


----------



## ediblebird (Jun 29, 2007)

hooray for hoshigami!


----------



## Azngamer15 (Jun 29, 2007)

as far as psx rpgs go, its not that great. but as far as TRPGS on portable nintendo systems, this games friggin cutting edge. the fact you can turn the camera around with L and R is friggin badass for what it is. the touch screen controls could have used alot of work, but hey its a port, watever. so, basically, Hoshigami will do, until Luminous Arc that is =P


----------



## Covarr (Jun 29, 2007)

This game is boring. The graphics are beautiful, the music is fantastic, and the story is tripe. It's just one cliché after another. The battles are a chore due to cluttered menus and oversized sprites; a SRPG should not require this much scrolling just to move around.

I'll stick to Fire Emblem and Final Fantasy Tactics, kthxbye.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 29, 2007)

I love this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this game will stay on my N-card forever


----------



## acantha (Jun 29, 2007)

so the m3 lite simply doesn't work? i tried a half a dozen settings, to no avail. Is there a patch? a fix? a work around?


----------



## Covarr (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(acantha @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> so the m3 lite simply doesn't work? i tried a half a dozen settings, to no avail. Is there a patch? a fix? a work around?


What is this M3 Lite Simply you speak of? Do you mean M3 Lite or M3 Simply?


----------



## shado blackstar (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't think M3 or G6 work with the game. Same problem as Zelda.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shado blackstar @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> I don't think M3 or G6 work with the game. Same problem as Zelda.



i thought the issue with zelda was the save type 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the save type for this game is eeprom 64/512 kbit.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jun 29, 2007)

I got the same thing too for my G6 Lite. It keeps telling my that "data cannot be accessed. Shut off DS and remove card" im sure other people got that as well too


----------



## ShadowStitch (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, same error here on G6 Lite.


----------



## shado blackstar (Jun 29, 2007)

I guess we're stuck waiting?
I wonder for how long...


----------



## Bridgy84 (Jun 29, 2007)

My guess is when it is fixed all the games with this problem will be fixed. One thing i am wondering is if the Chinese 4.8 loader can play this.  I know we have 4.8a manager but there is a new loader we cant have.  Anyone test this for me.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shado blackstar @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> I guess we're stuck waiting?
> I wonder for how long...



until someone gets it to work then we can bombard him with "how'd you get it to work?"

or maybe a patch/fix for g6 lite users


----------



## shado blackstar (Jun 29, 2007)

I'd guess a software update. Probably some time tomorrow, or maybe the next tday.
Or it could be a few months for all I know.


----------



## Naouak (Jun 29, 2007)

work like a charm on MK5. The in game manual sux, images are corrupted with withe pixel all over the caps :s


----------



## Satangel (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Sil3n7 @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> Sweet ... But I want Fire emblem!



Exactly, I would love a Fire Emblem game for the DS


----------



## Cronorei (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(shado blackstar @ Jun 28 2007 said:


> I don't think M3 or G6 work with the game. Same problem as Zelda.


Zelda works on my m3 Mini-SD. 

I'll probably need a new firmware to make Hoshigami work though, or some sort of patch


----------



## mikagami (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Covarr @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> This game is boring. The graphics are beautiful, the music is fantastic, and the story is tripe. It's just one cliché after another. The battles are a chore due to cluttered menus and oversized sprites; a SRPG should not require this much scrolling just to move around.
> 
> I'll stick to Fire Emblem and Final Fantasy Tactics, kthxbye.



Oh, cause FF Tactics and Fire Emblem don't have cliché elements.


----------



## shado blackstar (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Cronorei @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shado blackstar @ Jun 28 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think M3 or G6 work with the game. Same problem as Zelda.
> ...



I meant the "cannot read data" error.


----------



## strummer12 (Jun 29, 2007)

This game is a piece of shit and looks low budget.  I was excited for this being it is an SRPG, but it's so boring and teh battles are so slow and stupid.  Bring on Fire Emblem or another Advance Wars at least.


----------



## frioniel (Jun 29, 2007)

What are you saying? This game is gorgeous. Something that DS is needed. Maybe gameplay is little slow, but is very playable.


----------



## LMN (Jun 29, 2007)

mine is not working too and i'm using R4
help


----------



## damnet (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(LMN @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> mine is not working too and i'm using R4
> help



Update t the latest  R4 kernel....


----------



## Covarr (Jun 29, 2007)

QUOTE(mikagami @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Covarr @ Jun 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This game is boring. The graphics are beautiful, the music is fantastic, and the story is tripe. It's just one cliché after another. The battles are a chore due to cluttered menus and oversized sprites; a SRPG should not require this much scrolling just to move around.
> ...


They do, but not nearly to the same extent as this game does. Also, they're more fun.


----------



## astromantic (Jun 29, 2007)

So now the count as far as i know is up to 3 new titles not working on G6 with the same problem.
NANA
Sim City DS
Hoshigami
Anyone know of any other new games that don't work?


----------



## Moztruitu (Jun 29, 2007)

M3 problem:

The data could not be accessed.
Please turn off the power
and remove the DS Card.

Anyone can sove it ?

Thanks


----------



## shado blackstar (Jun 29, 2007)

Can't be solved unless we get another update.


----------



## blackjack (Jun 29, 2007)

Anything positive about this game? Should I try it or isn't it even worth a quick look?


----------



## Maverick_z (Jun 30, 2007)

a lot of people and critics have mixed feelings on this game apparently as I have read. Some say its good, others say its bad. Again, its totally up to you


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE(blackjack @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> Anything positive about this game? Should I try it or isn't it even worth a quick look?



you should try it if your into these types of games  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im loving it so far


----------



## shado blackstar (Jun 30, 2007)

In theory, isn't it possible to stick the text and stuff from this one into a Japanese ROM of this to get it working?


----------



## ghettobob (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, on the  28th I went to GameStop at a local mall and saw the game. Wondering when it came out (forgot to look at the back for a copyright year). So I was going to find it and now I see that it is brand spanking new!
Gonna give it a try even though this game is getting bad feedback from tempers.


----------



## leafo (Jun 30, 2007)

man, I was playing this and I dropped my ds by accident onto concrete floor and the game froze, so I restarted it and my save had got corrupted or dissapeared.

last time I eat lunch while playing ds, at least the ds is unscathed.


----------



## Yidaki (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE(blackjack @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> Anything positive about this game? Should I try it or isn't it even worth a quick look?


I liked hoshigami for psx,
a well made srpg.

Not as good as Vandal Hearts,
but just as good as FF Tactics.

And to have it portable,
mm, yummy.


----------



## waycious (Jun 30, 2007)

i fixed this by simply copying the _DS_MENU.dat from the latest M3 simply update.  So if you're using the M3 simply slot 1 and this game doesn't work, you probably don't have version 1.06 installed on your ds.
get it here:
http://www.box.net/shared/900p5cn34d


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Yidaki @ Jun 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(blackjack @ Jun 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Anything positive about this game? Should I try it or isn't it even worth a quick look?
> ...



a fellow vandal hearts fan  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hopefully its still coming to the ds  :'(


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2007)

I'm probably going to get bagged for this but this game is excellent. It's one of the best Tactics game I've played and I've played a few. I'm not saying it's all that but the battles are great. I like the way you can get a couple of attacks in if you position yourself well. I'd even go as far to say that I'm enjoying it as much a the PSX version of FF Tactics even though FF Tactics for the PSX had a few more handy features. 
I think it's amazing how much they've put into the battle landscapes givin it's a NDS. Rotating the lanscapes is just brilliant and was unexpected. It's missing a few features I would have liked to see but once you're used to the menus an where to find information on your characters the game comes together nicely. The one thing they could have done without was the Anime type cut scenes I think they should have just gone with the sprites to tell the story myself. Anyway I'm loving it.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 1, 2007)

QUOTE(Saturnplanet5 @ Jul 1 2007 said:


> I'm probably going to get bagged for this but this game is excellent. It's one of the best Tactics game I've played and I've played a few. I'm not saying it's all that but the battles are great. I like the way you can get a couple of attacks in if you position yourself well. I'd even go as far to say that I'm enjoying it as much a the PSX version of FF Tactics even though FF Tactics for the PSX had a few more handy features.
> I think it's amazing how much they've put into the battle landscapes givin it's a NDS. Rotating the lanscapes is just brilliant and was unexpected. It's missing a few features I would have liked to see but once you're used to the menus an where to find information on your characters the game comes together nicely. The one thing they could have done without was the Anime type cut scenes I think they should have just gone with the sprites to tell the story myself. Anyway I'm loving it.



Amen brother  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i think the people who dont like this game are not into this Genre.


----------



## brn (Jul 1, 2007)

I also like this very much, the easy difficulty setting is just right, it punishes you for making stupid decisions and like with most tactics-games you have a rush of joy when you clear a mission even though the odds are low.
Also love the RAP-guage system! I'm guessing people has overlooked this and just overuse it without knowing it, so it'll never be their turn again - hence the "slow battles" because seriously it's not that different from other games.

Just wondering, cause it doesn't say in the game: what weapons are good with what class?


----------



## sketch143 (Jul 1, 2007)

Amu = Swords
Emu = Ring
Sonoa = Axes
Zenneth = Spear
Gote = Arrow and morning star
Kashi = Boomerang

either way it doesn't make a big difference no matter what you use


----------



## Shinji (Jul 2, 2007)

2nd mission and I agree, this game rocks =)

Definately exactly what the DS needed.  Definately what I needed too.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm on Normal difficulty, level 4 and I must say, this game is certainly fun who likes the genre. The ability to hire more men is also a welcomed feature.


----------



## yus786 (Jul 2, 2007)

so is this game like the red alert series type?

regards

yus786


----------



## sketch143 (Jul 2, 2007)

training for dev is becoming a pain in the ass. I'm at the point where i don't even want my character to level up anymore.. i just want dev points

More random info:

Amu - High attack, moderate magic attack and defense
Emu - High magic, 4 coin slots, high evasion (skills specializing on absorbing and status effects)
Sonova - High attack, High HP, low magic attack and defense
Kashi - High speed and evasion, moderate attack

I haven't tried the other religions yet.. as they don't really appeal to me that much


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 2, 2007)

QUOTE(yus786 @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> so is this game like the red alert series type?
> 
> regards
> 
> yus786



no, its a turn based game just like final fantasy tactics.


----------



## lacechan (Jul 2, 2007)

For the curious:

Have a character acquire and equip the following skills:
- Amu's Aid (Amu Lv. 1)
- Sonova's Aid (Sonova Lv. 1)
- Bat's Wing (Zeneth Lv. 14)

How to obtain
Visit the temple at Marfa or Widden (using the town command) and you'll 
be able to worship Vugtis.

Have a character acquire and equip the following skills:
- Kashis' Aid (Kashis Lv. 1)
- Gote's Aid (Gote Lv. 1)
- Lizard's Leg (Ema Lv. 14)

How to obtain
Visit the temple at Aus or Tus (using the town command) and you'll be 
able to worship Elvilla.

Vugtis is the Deity of Darkness and Elvilla is the Deity of Light. Elvilla grants you an insane CF ATK boost and average all around stats when leveling and Vugtis will give you insane physical attacks and HP. Both Deities let you use 4 coins. Elvilla is good in everything but the Sword and Axe. Vugtis is good at the Sword and Axe. Vugtis also is secretly good at status effects.

For "slightly" easier leveling. Take Re Pure (or any status curing coin) and engrave it until you get an AoE of 13. Cast it on the entire party and you will get some wild EXP and DEV.

Works best for really underdeveloped characters so they can easily max out their religions. (Especially if you want them to train in the way of Elvilla or Vugtis)

AKSYS Games had an event at AX 07 where they were giving out Guilty Gear items to people who went to the booth, along with other really good items. The only ones that are important were the GG Swords (Sol's and Ky's). 

Seal Fire Sword has 250 ATK, 0 DEF, 80 HIT, 0 EVA, 80 CF ATK, 0 CF DEF, 50 WEIGHT, and 40 COST. It has the ability of COUNTER 100%

Seal Lightning Sword has 200 ATK, 20 DEF, 90 HIT, 50 EVA, 50 CF ATK, 20 CF DEF, 30 WEIGHT, and 50 COST. It has the ability of IMMOBILITY 25%


----------



## iwakura (Jul 2, 2007)

QUOTE(lacechan @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> For the curious:
> 
> Have a character acquire and equip the following skills:
> - Amu's Aid (Amu Lv. 1)
> ...



Holy Crap, I must be missing 90% of this game. I'm just battling! And I love it anyway!


----------



## shinmai (Jul 2, 2007)

I had this sinking feeling, that reminded me of a similiar time with my old GBA flashcart, when I noticed another game with savertype-issues. I _REALLY_ hope M3 will be able to release a software patch to fix this, but I just have this feeling this'll be like with the cheaper GBA-carts, that didn't have harware-level support for larger saver types or certain timings. Keeping my fingers crossed. Not THAT huge a problem, though, as I was already planning on getting a slot-1 cart. Anyone know if this works on the CycloDS? (I'm concidering either a CDS or an R4/M3S).


----------



## sketch143 (Jul 2, 2007)

I just damage my whole party with a fairly strong AOE spell (enough to cut everyone's life in half) and have the character i'm training cast cure on my whole party (7 people). This gives me exp and dev of 100. 

This way, the difference between the character's level and the number of dev levels acquired aren't too far from eachother. (in my case lvl 41 and dev level 35)

i dunno if RE Pure will have the same effect but i'll try later. ;D

At level 40, my new recruits already mastered 2 religions and is halfway through mastering a 3rd one.

Thanks for the tips


----------



## shado blackstar (Jul 2, 2007)

I fixed the G6/M3 bug...

The problem is in the y7.bin. If you take all the files from the U rom, except for the Y# files, and put them in the J rom, it works just fine.


----------



## lacechan (Jul 3, 2007)

I figured it out although it took quite a while... but basically the Deities give you +1 in a certain stat if you level up with their respective Aid equipped.

Amu: +1 STR per Level
Sonova: +1 CON per Level
Ema: +1 SPI per Level
Zeneth: +1 LUK per Level
Gote: +1 DEX per Level
Kashis: +1 AGL per Level

Of course, the stats you gain per level are entirely random anyway. One level might be +6 STR and then the next 10 are +0 STR. At least leveling with those Aids is a "surefire" way to be guaranteed at least +1 in whatever stat. The main characters have better stats and growth compared to the mercenaries anyway though therefore I tend to ignore them =/


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 3, 2007)

I dont know how to steal stuff from enemys can any one explain how to do it please. I know you push them but i cant steal from them  :'(


----------



## lacechan (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> I dont know how to steal stuff from enemys can any one explain how to do it please. I know you push them but i cant steal from themÂ :'(



You need to do a Session.

Have someone either stand one or two tiles away from the enemy then end their turn with SESSION instead of DEFEND. Push the enemy into them.

Kasha explains this in Chapter 2 (I wonder if listening to those affects anything.....), but the more sessions you can do on one enemy (You can go up to 6: 6 people waiting in session and 1 person starting it) the better your chances of getting an item from them, or anything else (coins, skills).

If you plan to continue the Session past 1-Session you need to have an empty tile between characters.

AKSYS games has a flash video on their page showing an example here


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks very much


----------



## brn (Jul 3, 2007)

how can you get those guilty gear stuff? that would be awesome to have


----------



## go185 (Jul 3, 2007)

QUOTE(shado blackstar @ Jul 2 2007 said:


> I fixed the G6/M3 bug...
> 
> The problem is in the y7.bin. If you take all the files from the U rom, except for the Y# files, and put them in the J rom, it works just fine.



so basicly, copy the y7.bin and y9.bin from the japanese rom and paste it on the english rom, right?
(or course, after unpacking the rom)

EDIT:  It didnt work, so i did my own experimenting, take the arm7.bin from the japanese release, pop it into the USA rom (overwrite the arm7.bin that is in the USA rom), repack and enjoy!


----------



## CougRAWR (Jul 3, 2007)

Go185's method works.
I used DS lazy to unpack rom/repack.


----------



## Maverick_z (Jul 3, 2007)

ok what was the program you used to make it work?


----------



## NetShira (Jul 3, 2007)

Personally I'm loving this game but then this is my kind of Genre.   I will love when Vandal Hearts comes out but.. until then this is awesome.  I'm surprised people feel it's too hard.. I mean any game like this has the tower so you can level up when things become too hard.  Thank you above for the tip!


----------



## CougRAWR (Jul 3, 2007)

Maverick
use DSlazy off this site
http://blog.dev-scene.com/ratx/archives/category/dslazy/
i think that the official site.
you can use NDS tool as well. but NDS tool always messes up on me.

1. load the J rom, and press "unpack"
2.grab the ARm 7.bin file out and put on desktop
3.then load the US rom and unpack
4.put the j ARM7.bin into the unpacked folder for US.
5. have it over write, then click REPACK on DSLAZY.
6 it will prompt you to rename it.
7. then put it on your card.

Im using G6 Lite settings are Safemode  and FORCE R/W on.
I havent tried any other settings, but ti works.


----------



## lacechan (Jul 4, 2007)

More items that came from AKSYS @ AX. (Credit goes to Linalys from GameFAQs who asked a representative what all the items were)

Spear: Hotengageki
230ATK, 0 DEF, 70 HIT, 0 EVA, 80 CF ATK, 0 CF DEF, WEIGHT 70, and 50 COST. It has the ability of Armor Break 10%

Bow: Bow of Bin Yin
220 ATK, 0 DEF, 70 HIT, 0 EVA, 0 CF ATK, CF DEF 0, 70 WEIGHT, and 50 COST. It has the ability of Weapon Break 25%

Boomerang: Frozen Banana
10 ATK, 0 DEF, 30 HIT, 255 EVA, 0 CF ATK, 50 CF DEF, 10 WEIGHT, and 20 COST. It has the ability of DEV +50%

Dagger: Magic Knife
1 ATK, 0 DEF, 255 HIT, 0 EVA, 0 CF ATK, 0 CF DEF, 1 WEIGHT, and 15 COST. It has the ability of EXP +50%

Axe: Axcalibur
10 ATK, 255 DEF, 30 HIT, 0 EVA, 0 CF ATK, 0 CF DEF, 80 WEIGHT, and 40 COST. It has the ability of HP +50%

Flail: Mincer
255 ATK, 0 DEF, 1 HIT, 0 EVA, 0 CF ATK, 0 CF DEF, 80 WEIGHT, and 99 COST. It has the ability of Break All

Ring: Wedding Ring
10 ATK, 0 DEF, 30 HIT, 0 EVA, 255 CF ATK, 0 CF DEF, 99 WEIGHT, and 26 COST. It has the ability of Weapon Guard


----------



## Cronorei (Jul 4, 2007)

http://m3.omgrofl.com/arm7_fix.zip

Use this and a Donor rom (Sim City J works well) and all the current games that were giving errors should work. it has a read-me.

I already have Hoshigami running


----------



## Crippler666 (Jul 5, 2007)

Cronorei, I tried your program and it works, now I can finally play Hoshigami Remix and Sim City DS on my M3 Perfect Mini-SD , you're the BEST!!!!


----------



## dbgtdob (Jul 5, 2007)

download my urcheat for the game.

My urcheat fileh as codes for 

Zelda DS (J)
infinite hearts
infinite bombs
infinite mouse bombs
infinte arrows
infinite crane health
stop hour glass timer (turn off when not in hourglass dungeon or using the frogs will crash game)
infinite ship health
Press X for super speed in boat
Press X to moonjump
Link has super speed

Brother in Arms (E)
infinite health (headshots skill kill you)
infinite greanades
infinite machine gun ammo
infinite sniper rifle ammo
infinite bazooka ammo
infinite tank health

Anno 1701 (E)
Infinite Gold

Hoshigimi ruining Blue (U)
max gold
max luck hero
hero lvls up dev every attack.

http://rapidshare.com/files/41110301/usrcheat.dat


----------



## Batman1701 (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Maverick
> use DSlazy off this site
> http://blog.dev-scene.com/ratx/archives/category/dslazy/
> i think that the official site.
> ...



Will this method work on a DS-X?


----------



## Bad_Ad84 (Jul 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Batman1701 @ Jul 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah it should work fine, just use http://m3.omgrofl.com/arm7_fix.zip


----------



## thebert (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(Cronorei @ Jul 4 2007 said:


> http://m3.omgrofl.com/arm7_fix.zip
> 
> Use this and a Donor rom (Sim City J works well) and all the current games that were giving errors should work. it has a read-me.
> 
> I already have Hoshigami running


Genius!!! It worked like a charm!  Too bad I didn't find the game very exciting....


----------



## VVoltz (Jul 28, 2007)

How do I make this work on my new EZV???, please help!

Edit: Used this save list and now works like a charm =)


----------



## Louse76 (Aug 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Maverick_z @ Jun 29 2007 said:


> I got the same thing too for my G6 Lite. It keeps telling my that "data cannot be accessed. Shut off DS and remove card" im sure other people got that as well too



I'm getting the same problem here, but I'm using an R4 and a ROM trimmed using DS-X manager. I don't have the untrimmed file with me to test.

Did anyone else run into this? You think trimming is most likely the problem?

v1.08 btw


----------

